# Presbyterian resources



## StephenMartyr (Aug 11, 2019)

I don’t know if this is the right forum for this, but I was wondering what some good resources would be in line with Presbyterianism. 

My parents and I enjoy Ligonier but do any of you know of any other like places? Video is appreciated. Sermons and / or teaching would also be great.

Anything else related to Ligonier?

Thanks!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 11, 2019)

My favourites are:
The Orthodox Presbyterian Church https://www.opc.org/
Reformed Forum https://reformedforum.org/
A Puritan's Mind https://www.apuritansmind.com/
[This last one is a sister ministry to the Puritanboard]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Aug 11, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Reformed Forum https://reformedforum.org



Co-sign. It seems to mainly be OPC ministers, though Theology Simply Profound (one of the podcasts) a co-host is a ruling elder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 11, 2019)

https://crta.org/
Apuritansmind.com
SemperReformanda.com
Grace Chapel, TN
Reformed.org
Puritan Publications


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Aug 11, 2019)

Greenville Presbyterian, live stream or YouTube: https://www.sermonaudio.com/source_detail.asp?sourceid=greenvillefcc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Aug 11, 2019)

Jerusalem Chamber is a great podcast whether you are RP or not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StephenMartyr (Aug 11, 2019)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## StephenMartyr (Aug 11, 2019)

ZackF said:


> Jerusalem Chamber is a great podcast whether you are RP or not.



RP = Reformed Presbyterian?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Aug 11, 2019)

StephenMartyr said:


> RP = Reformed Presbyterian?


Yessir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 11, 2019)

PRTS has full courses on Youtube. Go to playlists, and you will see them grouped by class. I commend to you Dr. Beeke's courses on Puritan Theology and Covenant Theology.

https://www.youtube.com/user/PuritanSeminary

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StephenMartyr (Aug 11, 2019)

ZackF said:


> Yessir!



I think I’m leaning that way!


----------



## StephenMartyr (Aug 11, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> PRTS has full courses on Youtube. Go to playlists, and you will see them grouped by class. I commend to you Dr. Beeke's courses on Puritan Theology and Covenant Theology.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/PuritanSeminary



Thanks!


----------



## Wayne (Aug 11, 2019)

Loads of books over at www.logcollegepress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephenMartyr (Aug 18, 2019)

Scott Bushey said:


> https://crta.org/
> Apuritansmind.com
> SemperReformanda.com
> Grace Chapel, TN
> ...



When you said Grace Chapel, TN, did you by any chance mean this website?

https://gracechapel.net/


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 19, 2019)

StephenMartyr said:


> When you said Grace Chapel, TN, did you by any chance mean this website?
> 
> https://gracechapel.net/



No....

http://gracechapeltn.com/


----------



## StephenMartyr (Aug 19, 2019)

Scott Bushey said:


> No....
> 
> http://gracechapeltn.com/



Oh okay! I think I was kind of wondering. It didn't seem "reformed". The looks of the church and that. Anyways, I'll check this one out. Thanks!


----------

